# HELP!!! Need 64 Tempest SBC Motor Mounts



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys.

Got a huuuge problem!
We are in the process of mounting a 383 SBC (89 block) into my 64 Tempest.
The car was an original 6 cyl and came with a 350 olds when I picked it up.
Unfortunately I was under the impression that a SBC would bolt right up, as the Chevy A bodies have 'em.

Someone please tell me where I can get the correct mounts!!!

The car is in the shop and the mounts are holding up the progress.


Also, if you can think of any other issues we will run into - please feel free to chime in.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure if it matters: Car is a 4 door.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

metal frame mounts are same as 64 chevelle \ malibu, aftermarket chevelle vendors, rubber engine mounts SBC auto parts store.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Got the rubbers, where can I fetch the frame mounts?


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Ha!

Please tell me this is what I need:

1964-1967 Small Block Chevelle Frame Brackets


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

TMP when i bought my 67 lemans it had a chevy 350 in it. I have the frame mounts for a 64-67 already sanded and painted black. not going to use themif you want them let me know. is $40 ok.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

That would be awesome!!!
How quickly can you ship 'em to me?
I have paypal of course.
They should fit into a small flatrate box I think. My zip is 48383.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

TmP said:


> Ha!
> 
> Please tell me this is what I need:
> 
> 1964-1967 Small Block Chevelle Frame Brackets


these are the ones but it sounds like bobby has you hooked up. got mine from a 67 chevelle.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

battery/cables on the wrong side. fuel line in the frame on the wrong side.

i guess the fuel line wont matter much with the efi block.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!

Battery is in the trunk, fuel line is all custom


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Hopefully, one day you'll get around to stuffing an actual Poncho engine in that Poncho! Good luck.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Or.... you could "do the right thing" and build a real Pontiac motor for it 

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't I read somewere someone had a 326 to give away??


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Or.... you could "do the right thing" and build a real Pontiac motor for it
> 
> Bear


Is a Pontiac still a Pontiac if you put a Chevy heart in it? Lol.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Willshire said:


> Is a Pontiac still a Pontiac if you put a Chevy heart in it? Lol.


Right about is where I usually say something like "it's your money, you get to make the decisions". 

Crusty's got a GORGEOUS '65 that's running an LS motor.

Bear


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

As long as it's in the GM family it's ok in my book


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the one thing i notice at the cruises since getting the Pontiac motor running is that i can "hear" a Pontiac coming a block away...nothing sounds like a Poncho mill. Effortless and understated low end power!!! What else could you ask for in a street car. And it also amuses me when all the other so called hot rods have stop on a water patch and brake torque for a spectacular smokey burnout and the Pontiacs lope by at a 20 roll and just bark the tires with a blip of the go pedal. We know what we got no need to advertise.


----------



## TmP (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn;t mind one of those power plants don't get me wrong.
The funds just weren't there for this particular project.

Car is running. Drove it for the first time this morning.
What a pissed off car haha


----------

